# Some of my mice



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Since I'm new here I thought I should post pictures of some of my mice. I have a few more that I don't have pictures of yet, but I'll take some soon 

This is Swarley, my first mouse (in the picture she has dust on her, I delouse all my mice when I get them) She crawled up my sleeve in the pet store so I HAD to take her home! Beside her is Pidgeon, she's had a wheeze ever since I got her and so she isn't one of my breeding mice, I just like her  









These two are Stanley and Fivel, Swarley's daughters. They are nursing a litters right now but my friend will be taking them to keep as pets once the litters are weaned

















And their litters (they both had them together on the same day)
Males









Females - I'll be keeping all 4. The lighter greyish one is actually pale orange and grey mottled, she's really neat looking and my favourtie out of this litter









This is Swarlos, the sire of the above litter. He is a cross between Barney (below) and my sister's long-haired agouti, Scuzz. He is a very pale yellow with white patches.









Barney - my first "stud", he's gone to a pet home now









Spear









A male from SpearXBarney, who I'm keeping









Females that I'm keeping from Swarley's 2nd litter, no names yet









Saffron









A female from a SaffronXBarney litter that I'm keeping









That's all for now! If anyone wants to help me learn more about the colours of mice I have, please feel free to send me the "technical" names for their colours.. I just call them what they are  I am also interested in learning about mouse genetics and what possibilites I will get from crossing two colours of mice. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're all so cute!

The cedar bedding you're using is toxic to small animals. Debbie wrote a good article about it here: http://www.ratfanclub.org/litters.html (geared toward rats, but the same applies to mice)


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks!

I have switched to pine & aspen since then, that was when I first got my mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're welcome. Some (but not all) pine is also toxic. Most people don't realize this, because the ill effects of pine take longer to show up than do those of cedar.

From what I see, Swarley is a black mouse with white-spotting. Pigeon looks to be agouti with white spotting. Stanely and Fivel are both black mice with white spotting. The babies are a mixture of blue, black, and American brindle all with varying degrees of white spotting. Swarlos is a PEW (albino). Barney is a blue self. Spear is an agouti with white spotting. The male from Spear X Barney is a blue with white spotting. The two females from Swarley are black with white spotting. Saffron is either recessive yellow or brindle, with white spotting (I used to have a mouse named Saffron, btw!). The female from Saffron X Barney is an agouti white white spotting.

Some folks call all mice with white spotting "broken" but that's not technically accurate since "broken" mice are supposed to look a certain way, and just saying "white spotting" or "pied" covers all the bases.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have quite the assortment of cuties. One thing that strikes me is the many different shapes and placement of ears in your meeces. Don't take that as a criticism, I find it just fascinating.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

in love with the mousie in the 3rd pic! *gorgeous* xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Swarlos isn't a PEW actually... he's a broken pale yellow something hehehe If you look real close at his butt you can see the actual white part.

W xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I think your little light colored female baby there (the one that is your favorite) is probably a spotted blue brindle.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Swarlos isn't a PEW actually... he's a broken pale yellow something hehehe If you look real close at his butt you can see the actual white part.
> 
> W xx


Good catch!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE FIVEL. She is amazing looking.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Fivel is my favourite too, I told my friend she could have her before I realized how pretty she was! But she'll be going to a good home, so I'm happy.

So grey is blue.. But I seem to have a couple different shades of grey. 









This is a SpearXBarney litter, and the spotted one on the top is the one I posted a picture of above. So what shade of grey would the bottom one be called? He's more of a brownish grey than blue, buit he's definitely not agouti. And what colour is the tan female on the left - she has pink eyes if it makes a difference.

And also, the darkest female from my Fivel/StanleyXSwarlos litter isn't black, she's just a shade lighter. There is a black male in the same litter that I can really see the difference between her and a "true" black... So what the heck is that called? (Sorry for being so clueless, BTW  )

Here's another shot of Swarlos, you can kind of see his spots a bit better. So his colour would be called spotted pale yellow?









And here's another of Saffron, she's gotten a lot more agouti on her since I got her.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Swarlos looks like a recessive yellow who is also blue. This color combination can get pretty "washed out" as it were, to white or almost white, and resemble a very pale cream. Add in pink-eyed dilution and it lightens it just a little bit more as well.

Saffron is either brindle or recessive yellow. Both can be that shade of yellow, and both can have the sooty backsides. If she becomes obese, you know she is likely brindle, but if she stays normal-sized you don't necessarily know she is recessive yellow.

Brindle mice in particular can vary a lot in appearance, from pure, clear yellow to almost entirely agouti to black.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Saffron looks like a broken brindle to me. 

I love those spotty babies in the first pic. They almost look like double banded mice! :mrgreen:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

really cute


----------

